# Middle Fork of the Salmon SUP



## windriver (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd say no.

I just got off the MFS last week and had contemplated bringing my SUP for people to share. Glad I didn't. An advanced SUP rider could enjoy it, but swift shallow rocky water on the first quarter of the trip will ruin your day.

If you have room on the raft to tie it down and then use it on the later half of the trip it may be worth considering.


----------



## skigirl1 (Jul 17, 2015)

In case anyone was curious. I did bring it and used it for the middle section. I inflated it at Indian Creek and used it until we reached Tappan Falls. Good times on the MF!


----------

